# Stop Hidin From Haydn



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Most used classical pun? Sorry for those who can't Handel it.

This thread has two purposes (making puns is not one of them. I'm in enough treble as it is.):

1. *Would you say Haydn least famous most influential composer?* Every layman has heard of Mozart, but it seems most people can't even hum a Haydn tune.

2. Since I'm one of the aforementioned laymen, *help me out with Haydn suggestions!* Right now I only have a performance of his 88th symphony. What should I get next?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

The "Sturm und Drang" symphonies by Trevor Pinnock (The English Concert) - a cheap-ish 6-cd set.

The Paris symphonies (Nos.82-87) by Nikolous Harnoncourt (Concentus Musicus Wien) - a 3-cd set.

The London symphonies (Nos.93-104) by Colin Davis (Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra) if you prefer modern instruments or Franz Bruggen (Orchestra of the 18th Century) if you prefer authentic instruments.

For the string quartets anything by Quatuor Mosaiques can be recommended.

There's a ridiculously cheap but very good 14-cd box set of the complete piano sonatas on authentic instruments by Christine Schornsheim.

For the piano trios the Beaux Arts Trio is generally considered to be leading the field. There's a complete 9-cd set available.

"The Creation" by Herbert Von Karajan (Berlin Philharmonic) is a classic. Christopher Hogwood (Academy of Ancient Music) is a solid alternative for those who prefer authentic instruments.

I also like René Jacobs' (Freiburger Barockorchester) recording of "The Seasons."

I think this will be enough to get you started.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Suggestions from the Ghost of the Forum Past...

http://www.talkclassical.com/1723-suggested-haydn-works.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/2034-haydn-recommendations.html

As for recordings on authentic instruments, I have two (solo and chamber works) sets on my wish-list, the Quatuor Mosaïques' apart.

Piano sonatas - Ronald Brautigam - BIS, Piano Trios - Van Swieten Trio - Brilliant Classics. The trios are higher in the list.


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm not a big Haydn fan, but I did enjoy the "London" Symphonies by Eugen Jochum with the Bavarian Radio Symphony, Berlin Philharmonic, etc., but really I'm just not that into his music that much.


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm currently very much enjoying new recording of Haydn Piano Trios by the Florestan
Trio. 

I also highly recommend Marc-André Hamelin's recording (2CD) of Haydn piano sonatas.

Also, if you can find them, the Antal Dorati series of Haydn operas is very good IMO, if
maybe a little dated by 'authentic instrument' criteria, but entertaining.

Rilling's recording of 'The Creation' (Schopferung) is probably my fave German rendition.
I also like very much his recordings of the Masses. I like the Christopher Hogwood of 'Creation' in English, and also in English very much the recent Gabrielli Consort cond. by Paul McCreesh.

Solo Arias & Cantatas by Arleen Auger, also w. Hogwood is really terrific too IMO.

As for symphonies, I love Szell's recordings, Beecham's, the recent ones by Thomas Fey that I've heard (faves of my wife!!) and many others.

String Quartets: I like as mentioned the Quatuor Mosaiques; also for slightly more
emotional heft, the Emerson String Quartet 'Haydn Project' & very recently I've really enjoyed single disc one of several by the new Amsterdam Quartet (in fact that was
my favorite classical album from '08!!).

Those come to mind first. Of course many others. One of my favorite composers .

Ed


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

In a weird bit of synchronicity, I was listening to a piece at work today that was clearly Beethoven. I thought it might have been _The Creatures of Prometheus_ or perhaps the 2nd Symphony. I knew I had heard it often and could hum along to every twist and turn. It was maddening that I couldn't place it.

It turned out to be the Haydn Symphony No. 100, "The Military." I think Beethoven actually took a lot more from Haydn than from Mozart. He learned more from Haydn than he acknowledged according to Andras Schiff, and you can hear it in the Symphony No. 100. It even has a Turkish march as does Beethoven's 9th. A wonderful symphony!


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> Most used classical pun? Sorry for those who can't Handel it.


What of the Bach options?


----------

